# Matching GPM pump output to spray nozzles



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

One of the items on my equipment wish list this year is a larger spray rig. I have been using a backpack sprayer for my 35k SF, which severely limits my ability for blanket apps over the whole yard. It's just too time consuming.

I've been considering a trailer sprayer to tow behind my ZTR. A recent post by @craigdt caught my eye. He took a Northern Tool tow sprayer and did a full teejet conversion. Craig was kind enough to send me some photos and details of his set up, which is immensely helpful.

I'm considering building a 3 or 4 nozzle boom on the back of the 31 gallon North Star tow sprayer. Looking at the teejet charts, I am probably going to start off with the brown AIC & XRC teejet tips.

At 40 PSI each tip flows 0.5 GPM and the sprayer I am considering has a 2.2 GPM pump. Will I be cutting it too close trying to feed four 0.5 GPM nozzles with a 2.2 GPM Pump? I seem to remember reading somewhere that you want the actual flow rate to be roughly half of the pump's rating, but I can't find anything to confirm that.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is correct, you want demand of the nozzles to be about half of what the pump can output. The remainder should be used for feeding an agitation system that goes into the tank. How fast are you planning on traveling with this sprayer? I can tell you that I need 0.8 GPM nozzles to apply a gallon at 5 MPH. 1.5 GPM and 50+ PSI to apply 2 gallon per 1000 sq ft at 5 MPH. The charts that TeeJet publishes for each of their nozzles is pretty accurate. What those charts do not account for is pressure loss within the spray system valves, hoses, etc. So you may need more or less than 40 PSI on your sprayer to get the output desired.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That is correct, you want demand of the nozzles to be about half of what the pump can output. The remainder should be used for feeding an agitation system that goes into the tank. How fast are you planning on traveling with this sprayer?


I am targeting about 4 MPH, but my only experience with sprayers are ones propelled by my legs. 4 MPH may feel slow but I figure slow might be better anyways.

The next larger size sprayer is a 41 gallon sprayer with a 4 GPM pump, but its an additional $300.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sprayers that are not toys cost money. 4-5 MPH is actually pretty good for a mower. But for the spray system to keep up at that speed, you need a pump capable of output.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

If you go down this road of calculation, it might be worth factoring in the screens/strainers if you are going to use them, as I do believe they diminish the flow somewhat.

I know I already told you this, but those brown AIC TeeJet tips absolutely dump that liquid out. I try to run the pump at around 30psi.

With my 7,700 sq ft back yard, I feel like I have to go pretty quick to make sure I cover everything before my 21 gallons run out.

With your size yard, I hate to say it but the larger 41 gallon sprayer just might be what you need.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I made a video talking about sizing a pump and all flow rates based on nozzles. I used a 3gpm pump for my 3 nozzle build.

https://youtu.be/HT5oKdmop60


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Reel Low Dad A 9 GPM pump on my truck is enough to supply a walking boom to apply 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft and maintain sufficient agitation in the tank. If I put on the receiver hitch mounted boom and drive it at 5 MPH, I only have enough pump capacity to apply 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft. Travel speed is another factor to think about when sizing a pump. Hard to Throw er Down at 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a 2.2gph pump on 3 nozzles at 20psi. Doesn't have much agitation when there all on.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I will be tackling this project sometime this year as well. I'm wondering is it easy to maneuver this trailer or would it be better to build one straight to the back of mower?

From reading this thread if the gpm is 2.2 you should only run nozzle .37 gpm at 30 psi is this correct? If this is the case even with the 4gpm pump it's not strong enough to achieve 1gal per 1k sqft am I correct?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Lots to think about. I hate to spend almost double what I was planning, but it may be best in the long run.

The 41 gallon unit has a 4 GPM pump, which according to the info above, might still be slightly undersized, but a lot more serviceable than the 2.2 GPM pump on the 31 gallon unit.

Another advantage to the 41 gallon unit is that it comes from the factory with a 5 nozzle boom at 20" spacing and 20" height. It's hard to tell from the online photos, but it appears that a teejet tip _may_ drop right into the existing nozzle. Converting the 31 gallon unit to a 3 nozzle teejet boom is going to cost me about $100 in parts anyways, and if I end up needing to upgrade the pump that is an additional $150. I have a 52" deck on my mower, a 5 nozzle boom would allow me to spray down the middle of two stripes and keep my spacing just about perfect.

What other good reasons can you guys give me to spend more money?!? :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> What other good reasons can you guys give me to spend more money?!? :lol:


Pretty sure we can come up with a few things!!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Is it just me or are most ready to use electric sprayers are at a 0.5 gallon per K ceiling and do not provide for good agitation?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Is it just me or are most ready to use electric sprayers are at a 0.5 gallon per K ceiling and do not provide for good agitation?


Nope. Not just you. Even the bigger tanks don't agitate at all


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

what about mounting one of these as an agitation pump. 
https://www.waterpumpsdirect.com/Honda-WX10-Water-Pump/p6298.html

or one of these
https://www.waterpumpsdirect.com/Generac-6917-Water-Pump/p70908.html
they have aluminum housings and wetted parts. But no small passages and they would agitate up a storm.

Then just use your electric pump to spray?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want to spend more, then add foam markers.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@gene_stl The Honda generates enough pressure to be the spray pump and agitate at the same time.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Whoa there.....when I asked for more reasons to spend more money I was joking :lol: I should have known that would be a dangerous comment with this crowd 



g-man said:


> If you want to spend more, then add foam markers.


That would be an awesome addition. Holy moly are those foam marker kits expensive!



Greendoc said:


> Is it just me or are most ready to use electric sprayers are at a 0.5 gallon per K ceiling and do not provide for good agitation?


Greendoc, based on what you guys have told me thus far, and what I am seeing in my shopping, you are 100% correct. The capacities of the off the shelf electric models are very limited. And it seems to be a common issue across the board and not just limited to one manufacturer. Many of them barely have enough GPM to feed the included spray tips.

Of course it would help if my budget was in the $2k range, but right now I'm trying to find something that works well enough within my budget, and there are certainly some compromises. I'm almost wondering if I should plan to buy spray tips that are half-rate and then make two passes in opposite directions, allowing more GPM to go to agitation.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

If you wanted to save yourself some money you could use the 31 gallon tank and 2.2 gpm pump to build a low volume setup. The first spray rig I built was with the 21 gallon northstar which also came with a 2.2 gpm pump also. If you purchase lower volume nozzles I believe mine were .25 gpm at 30psi. I also used an eductor nozzle for agitation which uses lower flow rates to generate jet agitation. I found mine here. If my memory serves me well my system output 20gallons per acre. The thing to keep in mind with lower volume applications is that every ounce of solution you put out is more concentrated therefore it is more critical to minimize overlaps and keep your application speed consistent. It used this setup for quite some time with great results.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Greendoc I had not noticed that 51 psi rating. Very interesting. This is to go onto a 30 gallon tank.

There is a thread about foam markers. There is a great video on how to build them which is very easy. I am collecting parts.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1953&p=36449&hilit=foam+marker#p36449


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here is the Cadillac of sprayers if your interested. Thought about it several times.

http://martinlishman.com/self-propelled-pedestrian-sprayers/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jgolf67 said:


> If you wanted to save yourself some money you could use the 31 gallon tank and 2.2 gpm pump to build a low volume setup. The first spray rig I built was with the 21 gallon northstar which also came with a 2.2 gpm pump also. If you purchase lower volume nozzles I believe mine were .25 gpm at 30psi. I also used an eductor nozzle for agitation which uses lower flow rates to generate jet agitation. I found mine here. If my memory serves me well my system output 20gallons per acre. The thing to keep in mind with lower volume applications is that every ounce of solution you put out is more concentrated therefore it is more critical to minimize overlaps and keep your application speed consistent. It used this setup for quite some time with great results.


In my experience, 20 GPA is either a fine spray or else a spray with widely spaced droplets hitting the surfaces. You are totally correct in that there is little margin for error in cases of excess overlap. 40-50 GPA can be less drift prone and still provide good coverage. 100 GPA is even less drift prone and that is the gallonage I select under marginal conditions such as low humidity and/or wind close to 10 MPH. In accordance with product labeling, nothing is attempted at higher wind speeds.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This will be way cooler:










https://www.dji.com/mobile/mg-1


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Jgolf67 said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanted to save yourself some money you could use the 31 gallon tank and 2.2 gpm pump to build a low volume setup. The first spray rig I built was with the 21 gallon northstar which also came with a 2.2 gpm pump also. If you purchase lower volume nozzles I believe mine were .25 gpm at 30psi. I also used an eductor nozzle for agitation which uses lower flow rates to generate jet agitation. I found mine here. If my memory serves me well my system output 20gallons per acre. The thing to keep in mind with lower volume applications is that every ounce of solution you put out is more concentrated therefore it is more critical to minimize overlaps and keep your application speed consistent. It used this setup for quite some time with great results.
> ...


I forgot to mention the drift concerns with the finer spray, good point.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Jgolf67 said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanted to save yourself some money you could use the 31 gallon tank and 2.2 gpm pump to build a low volume setup. The first spray rig I built was with the 21 gallon northstar which also came with a 2.2 gpm pump also. If you purchase lower volume nozzles I believe mine were .25 gpm at 30psi. I also used an eductor nozzle for agitation which uses lower flow rates to generate jet agitation. I found mine here. If my memory serves me well my system output 20gallons per acre. The thing to keep in mind with lower volume applications is that every ounce of solution you put out is more concentrated therefore it is more critical to minimize overlaps and keep your application speed consistent. It used this setup for quite some time with great results.
> ...


I forgot to mention the drift concerns with the finer spray, good point.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:thumbup: I think hard about drift when MSM and 2,4-D is the application that day. Anything else with a "sulfuron" in its name is given equal respect.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I will be tackling this project sometime this year as well. I'm wondering is it easy to maneuver this trailer or would it be better to build one straight to the back of mower?
> 
> From reading this thread if the gpm is 2.2 you should only run nozzle .37 gpm at 30 psi is this correct? If this is the case even with the 4gpm pump it's not strong enough to achieve 1gal per 1k sqft am I correct?


From someone who has had both, the trailer is harder to maneuver and is bit quite as precise in tight areas.

In fact, I'm looking for a cheap lawn tractor to build another mounted rig.

Also- 
I have not measured it or done the math, but in my real world experience, the 2.2gpm pump is pleeenty for 2 different types of 3 Teejet nozzles at once.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

craigdt said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I will be tackling this project sometime this year as well. I'm wondering is it easy to maneuver this trailer or would it be better to build one straight to the back of mower?
> ...


What do you think about this?

https://mowerboss.com/info/electric-broadcast-sprayer/


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


I was looking at those. I'm not finding many specs about it, but the idea looks good.

Also found these, who I understand is the manufacturer for the John Deere branded sprayers: https://www.superior-tech.com/sprayers.html

Whats better......a mounted sprayer that I would need to fill at least twice to spray my yard, or a tow behind that is big enough to spray on one tank but less maneuverable??


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> This will be way cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is incredible! Do want!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Yeah, thats perfect. Basically a nicer version of what I built, using the grass-catcher mount:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

craigdt said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > craigdt said:
> ...


Thanks, I think I will purchase something like this. I'm not very skillful in building stuff, so this would make more sense for me. I now have to figure out how to get a bigger pump on this without breaking the bank


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

In my experience, 20 GPA is either a fine spray or else a spray with widely spaced droplets hitting the surfaces. You are totally correct in that there is little margin for error in cases of excess overlap. 40-50 GPA can be less drift prone and still provide good coverage. 100 GPA is even less drift prone and that is the gallonage I select under marginal conditions such as low humidity and/or wind close to 10 MPH. In accordance with product labeling, nothing is attempted at higher wind speeds.

I've been using right at 45 gallons/acre with my boom. Pump is run at 20 PSI. I don't spray if the wind is much over 7mph.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just got my drone pilot license. I wouldn't get too excited about drone applications of ag chemicals just yet. Of course I LOVE the idea. But 10 kg=22lb = about 3 gallons. Yes the rotors will thrash the spray and make it finer.
You WILL have to get a license to use one of these and the manufacturer DJI programs hard to defeat stuff into their nav software to prevent you from flying near various forbidden zones. I would have to override the software at my house because I am just at five miles from a small uncontrolled but listed airport. (Where I buy my AvGas)





this is even kewler but they will never sell it only let you hire them (yamaha)
https://www.yamahamotorsports.com/motorsports/pages/precision-agriculture

http://www.uavcropdustersprayers.com/agriculture_uav_crop_duster_8015.htm
this company has various models

There are lots of systems available Very interesting topic.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

> What do you think about this?
> 
> https://mowerboss.com/info/electric-broadcast-sprayer/


This is the sprayer I'm looking at: 16 gallon, 2.2 GPM, pressure regulator, bypass agitation....
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726348_200726348

Would mount it to my JD rider something like this guy did. He has an older version of the same sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Not a bad idea. Couple of things I noticed was you would have to build the spray assembly because it's sold without one. Also the platform he built doesn't look like it comes off easy. I will watch this video a few times to see if I can come up with a better design.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@HomerGuy

I just finished this rig with a 25 gal tank and 2.2 gpm Northstar pump and 3 TeeJet nozzles is about the limit for that size pump. When I add 5psi check valve strainers I lose too much flow rate but without them it will happily spray 1.4 gpm at 50 psi all day long. 4 nozzles would have been great but that will require a pump upgrade - for now I'm happy with this system - for a tow behind sprayer, I'd suggest 3+ gpm and run 4 tips.





*_One-eyed cat for scale._


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I can't look at this thread anymore. I'm getting way too jelly of y'all.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Not a bad idea. Couple of things I noticed was you would have to build the spray assembly because it's sold without one. Also the platform he built doesn't look like it comes off easy. I will watch this video a few times to see if I can come up with a better design.


Yeh, I already have the 3 nozzle boom built that I have attached to my spreader. I'll transfer that boom to the mower.

The boom is a pretty easy build, looks similar to this.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&hilit=gregson&start=20#p8377


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@cglarsen What do you have that mounted on? Looks like a stander?

I'm so glad I started this thread. Its really opened my eyes to variations and possibilities I wasn't thinking of.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

So this thread has really opened my eyes to the possibility of a mounted sprayer on my ZTR.

Given the configuration of my Toro Titan HD 1500, I don't think there would be enough room to mount a tank up front. The deck lift foot pedal is right there, and the caster arms are not very long. I do seem to have more room at the back, above the engine.

Instead of a trailer sprayer, I was looking at mounting this 26 gallon 5.5 GPM sprayer with a 7 nozzle boom or this boomless 26 gallon with a 5.5 GPM pump onto my mower.

Not sure that I really need a 7 nozzle boom, but it would save me the time and cost of fabricating a boom myself. I'm also not crazy about modifying my almost brand new mower, or having 26 gallons of liquid riding above the engine, but I can see how a mounted sprayer would be much more maneuverable. Either mounted option would be about $160 cheaper than the 41 gallon trailer sprayer I was previously considering.

I'm slightly concerned with weight distribution of a mounted sprayer when I am not sitting on the mower. If I stand on the trailer hitch, grab the roll bar and bounce, I can get the front wheels to come off the ground. Now, admittedly I do weigh more than the spray tank with 26 gallons of water (yep I need to lose some lbs), and I was standing on the furthest rear point on the mower. I'm sure it will be fine, since the center of gravity of the tank will be much closer to the rear tires, just something to consider.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

You could also build a platform off the back that provides and additional support, see photo. This platform is attached using the scag manufacturer bracket for the collection system. The platform hinges so the additional support wheel can follow contours when traveling in ditches or hills. The additional support cuts the weight added to the mower by at least half and allows it to not be placed over the engine.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got an eBay coupon for 15% off, so I ordered the 26 gallon 5.5 GPM with no boom. The 7 nozzle boom option was not available on eBay. I was a thinking the 7 nozzles was too big anyways, so I'll just have to build my own boom.

@Jgolf67 Thats a cool idea. I wish my metal fabrication skills were better.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I am watching this closely. I missed this and posted another thread about adding a tank to my mower. Lots of good info here.

All kinds of options. Spending the money in the wisest way though is the hard part!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

HomerGuy said:


> @cglarsen What do you have that mounted on? Looks like a stander?


Yes. It took some work but fits like a glove.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Jgolf67 said:


> You could also build a platform off the back that provides and additional support, see photo. This platform is attached using the scag manufacturer bracket for the collection system. The platform hinges so the additional support wheel can follow contours when traveling in ditches or hills. The additional support cuts the weight added to the mower by at least half and allows it to not be placed over the engine.


I really like this.

It could easily be mounted to the back of a ZTR. some quick detach pins.
Have the entire unit be able to pivot up and down, instead of rigid mounted to account for bumps, etc.
Put a nice, pivoting caster wheel on the bottom of the unit.
Welding a metal unit would be beyond my skill level, but a 2x4 version of this is well within my abilities.

Just need to mount the boom somehow.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That is correct, you want demand of the nozzles to be about half of what the pump can output. The remainder should be used for feeding an agitation system that goes into the tank. How fast are you planning on traveling with this sprayer? I can tell you that I need 0.8 GPM nozzles to apply a gallon at 5 MPH. 1.5 GPM and 50+ PSI to apply 2 gallon per 1000 sq ft at 5 MPH. The charts that TeeJet publishes for each of their nozzles is pretty accurate. What those charts do not account for is pressure loss within the spray system valves, hoses, etc. So you may need more or less than 40 PSI on your sprayer to get the output desired.


Thanks for the information. So, I will run my mower about 2.5-3 MPH with a 2.2.GPM pump I'm looking at something like XR80015 which would only be a mist of the product, correct??? I want that trailer so now it only makes sense to upgrade the pump when I purchase the tow behind.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

a 5.5-7 GPM pump is needed for powering booms mounted on vehicles or trailers. Even for the push sprayers that @wardconnor and @Reel Low Dad use, they have 5.5 GPM pumps to apply a gallon of material per 1000 sq ft. The idea of putting on a 1.0-2.2 GPM pump and using it to feed a boom is ludicrous to me. Especially when that boom is on a vehicle moving 5 MPH


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> a 5.5-7 GPM pump is needed for powering booms mounted on vehicles or trailers. Even for the push sprayers that @wardconnor and @Reel Low Dad use, they have 5.5 GPM pumps to apply a gallon of material per 1000 sq ft. The idea of putting on a 1.0-2.2 GPM pump and using it to feed a boom is ludicrous to me. Especially when that boom is on a vehicle moving 5 MPH


I have a 2.2 GPM pump with a boom using 3 x 11004's. At 40psi outputs 1.2 cumulative gpm for the 3 nozzles and right at 1.1 gal/M @ 2.5 mph so works for me.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What kind of Nozzles specifically? AI XR or the plastic flood jets that come with those sprayers? 1.1 gallons per 1000 sq ft matches the calibration data for Teejet nozzles


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

JWAY said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > a 5.5-7 GPM pump is needed for powering booms mounted on vehicles or trailers. Even for the push sprayers that @wardconnor and @Reel Low Dad use, they have 5.5 GPM pumps to apply a gallon of material per 1000 sq ft. The idea of putting on a 1.0-2.2 GPM pump and using it to feed a boom is ludicrous to me. Especially when that boom is on a vehicle moving 5 MPH
> ...


I'm curious how could this work?? I thought you are suppose to use half of the gpm for agitation?? Running at 1.2 x 3 is 3.6 how can it spray more than the pump can output???oh yeah I definitely have a lot to learn about this.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

It's 3 x 0.4 = 1.2, not 3 x 1.2.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> What kind of Nozzles specifically? AI XR or the plastic flood jets that come with those sprayers? 1.1 gallons per 1000 sq ft matches the calibration data for Teejet nozzles


Using TeeJet XR11004 for foliar and Ai11004 for systemic. With the 2.2 GPM pump and the 3 nozzle boom the output is very close to the TeeJet calibration specs. A 4 nozzle boom with the same nozzles might be pushing the pumps capability but with all the obstacles in my lawn I don't have enough room for a 4 nozzle anyway.

My 16 gallon Northstar sprayer is advertised as having bypass agitation but it's really just a dribble entering at the top of the tank. But never had a problem with any herbicide including wettable granular's. My bumpy lawn probably helps with the agitation plus I get through a full tank in about 15 minutes.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

how are you guys measuring pump output? I would think these gallon per minute outputs are unrestricted. and then your designing your booms/nozzles at pressure where the pump would have considerable flow loss.

I ask because I just received my Sprayers Plus 2 gallon electric sprayer on the recommendation of @silvercymbal and im looking to get some other options for the nozzles. there is no real output spec for this unit at pressure and there isn't a pressure gauge on the wand or adjustability on the unit itself. it does output about 1/2 gallon per minute with the tip removed but I expect far less with the tip on and running at a pressure.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I really like 2 gallons of carrier per 1k but you need an adequate pump. 3 brown nozzles you can get away with a 3.5 gpm pump at 55psi. Go 5 or 6 GPM AND NEVER LOOK BACK. My next build will use a 10' boom, brown nozzles, 50-55 gallon tank on a 3 point hitch with a PTO driven pump.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

When you talk about the xr11004 putting out 1.2 gpm are you saying each nozzle has the output? @JWAY and the 2.2 gpm pump can keep up with that?? I'm just trying to get a good understanding of the math here. I will purchase the 31 gallon unit, but it will be later this year.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

MMoore said:


> how are you guys measuring pump output? I would think these gallon per minute outputs are unrestricted. and then your designing your booms/nozzles at pressure where the pump would have considerable flow loss.


That's correct. The max gpm ratings are at 0 psi. Some manufacturers publish pressure vs flow data. If it's not readily available, you could try asking them for such data.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> When you talk about the xr11004 putting out 1.2 gpm are you saying each nozzle has the output? @JWAY and the 2.2 gpm pump can keep up with that?? I'm just trying to get a good understanding of the math here. I will purchase the 31 gallon unit, but it will be later this year.


Per the TeeJet catalog the output capacity of each nozzle at 40 psi is .4 GPM. So with 3 nozzles on the boom the cumulative output is 1.2 GPM. After the boom was assembled and with all 3 nozzles flowing and my pressure gauge showing 40 psi I measured the flow rate from each of the 3 nozzles and got a little over .4 GPM (51 oz / min) from each nozzle which shows that the 2.2 GPM pump can keep up with a 3 nozzle boom using 3 x XR11004's.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

stotea said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> > how are you guys measuring pump output? I would think these gallon per minute outputs are unrestricted. and then your designing your booms/nozzles at pressure where the pump would have considerable flow loss.
> ...


but when that isn't available?
are you guys putting a ball valve and a pressure guage on your system and regulating it back to 40psi to measure the output?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

MMoore said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > MMoore said:
> ...


When that's not available and the manufacturer won't help you out, I'd reference data for a similar pump.

Yes, generally using a bypass regulator and pressure gauge.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

@HomerGuy any update on your setup/rig with the 26 gallon tank and 5.5 gpm pump that you ordered? Did you get your boom built out? Interested to see what you came up with.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

http://www.gregsonclark.com/25-Gallon-ATV-Sprayer-p/cc-atv-25b.htm

I'm looking at this one to avoid having to build one myself. Wish the pump was bigger, but undoubtedly it works,right?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@Ge0rdi3brit I'm hoping to spray some FAS with it this weekend and will try to snap a few photos then. I meant to take pics the last time I had the spray unit hooked up, but I totally forgot.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I can get these free locally, and could build a serious sprayer to fit in the UTV. It can handle 1/2 ton which is 120 gallons 
https://i.postimg.cc/500JFHCd/1520-EFDC-70-CC-4-D2-F-BB3-C-79528-FFAE1-CF.png[/IMG]


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> @HomerGuy any update on your setup/rig with the 26 gallon tank and 5.5 gpm pump that you ordered? Did you get your boom built out? Interested to see what you came up with.


Here are some photos of what I came up with. I'm very happy with it so far. I leave the strut and the angle brackets mounted to the mower, but everything else comes on/off. Takes me about 8 minutes to get everything mounted to the ZTR.

A few improvements that I will make eventually:
- Add a pressure regulator. I thought that the sprayer I purchased came with a regulator, but no. Right now I have to play with the recirculation valve to get the pressure down to 40 PSI. Not ideal but it seems to work fine for now.
- Figure out a better solution for the wiring and switch. Right now I have to steer with one hand and operate the on/off switch with the other. Again, not ideal but it works.
- In order to clear the deck lift pedal, I had to build a wooden platform. I need to trim a portion of it away so I have more foot room.
- I would also consider going to a 5 nozzle boom. I was initially worried that a 5 nozzle boom would be too wide and unwieldy, so I went with a 4 nozzle that doesn't stick out so much. Now that I've used it a few times, I think the 5 nozzle would have been fine, and would have more closely matched row spacing with my 52" deck.

I wanted to say thank you to @craigdt and @connorward. Craig PM'd me photos of his trailer sprayer that really got me on the right direction, and connorward's parts list Google sheet was super helpful trying to piece together my spraysmarter.com order.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

HG - can you give a ballpark overall price? PM if you necessary. I'm trying to decide between building my own vs buying. Thanks

Which nozzles did you go with? Are you targeting 1G/1000k ft?


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Awesome job @HomerGuy !! Thanks for sharing the pics and lessons learned. I love that you put the boom behind your mower. I had that same idea myself, but hadn't seen it done before. I have a few follow-up questions if you don't mind:
- What size hoses came on the tank you ordered? 3/4" OD, 1/2" ID?
- Where did you get your metal material for the boom?
- Is that a filter in the second picture? Would you mind sharing a link to it?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@ccasanova I spent about $300 on the Northstar sprayer from Northern Tool, about $120 on parts from SpraySmarter.com, and maybe $35 at Home Depot on strut, brackets, square tubing, nuts, bolts, and hose clamps. It adds up fast.

I'm using the Teejet AIC11005-VS in brown and I'm getting pretty close to 1 gal/M. I want to try some XRC teejet nozzles, but the costs were creeping up and I figured I could save the $40 for now.

@Ge0rdi3brit The sprayer I ordered came with 3/4" connections. I'm honestly not sure if that is OD or ID, but I can tell you that I ordered 3/4" L85 Ag Spray Hose from spraysmarter and it worked perfect.

The 1" aluminum square tubing, strut, and brackets came from Home Depot. I originally had the boom mounted directly to the angle brackets, but the teejet nozzle bodies angle the nozzles slightly and the spray pattern was hitting the trailer hitch. So had to add those extra straight brackets to space it a little further behind the mower.

Yes it is an inline filter. Here is the link to it: https://www.spraysmarter.com/strainer-polypro-aa122ml.html The filter has threaded connections so I also purchased a couple fittings to go from 3/4' thread to 3/4 hose barb.

I also forgot to mention that I need to rotate the tee that connects the inline filter to the boom, as I can see a little kink forming in the hose.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

That's a great looking setup, and $500ish isn't bad at all. Excellent work and thank you for the info.


----------

